# SE Michigan: Looking for female pigeon that can't fly to adopt



## betzyman (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a male rescued feral pigeon looking for a girlfriend. He has a broken wing, so he needs a female with the same problem.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for adopting him! He is beautiful! Our wonderful Phoebe was a feral with injuries who we had for eight great years. Hope a female comes your way soon. Have you contacted local rescues and shelters? Don't know where you live. Places like Palomacy are always looking for homes for rescued pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often flighted pigeons pair up with unflighted. But I agree that if both can't fly, it is better. I have a rescue loft, and had an unmated bird whose wing had never healed right. Couldn't really fly. She waited for almost 2 years before finding a mate. Someone was looking for a home for their rescue that had to have a wing amputated. It was a blessing for both of us. We took him in and introduced him to our little female. They have been a couple ever since.
If I hear of anything will let you know.


----------



## betzyman (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you for your answers, hope to find soon a girl for my boy. I am in Warren, MI.


----------

